# AI Report



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Headed east again yesterday morning, and as I am driving down to find my brother ran into Florida and Axon, whome it was a pleasure to meet. Now to the report:

I am honored and priveledged to say, that I have finally gotten that "AI Spring Skunk" done and over with. But, I have to add, it was a "career day", history for me and at least a personal trifecta! 

Met with my brother about 10:00 am Thursday, and as usually skate (but I got my first shark of the season), but a beautiful day. At about 9:00 pm, I became one of the fortunate, my first Spring striper, and a personal best striper from the surf at about 31".










Things died down, and at about 10:00pm, my brother decided to hit the campground area for some legal sleep. Skate and shark again, but heck, I got 1) a Spring Striper, 2) one finally over 30" from the surf, so I was happy.

About 1:30, 2:00 am, getting tired myself so started to pull in lines, to load up and catch a few zzzz's. First rod in, working on the second, when that love sound of "drag" starts humming. Well, stopped what I was doing to attend to business, and low and behold, another new personal best, and first limit at AI:










Now this baby (night time pic alone, so Jeep is size reference), it got past the wash, and beached, yet suddenly my line snapped, and therefore, into the sand rod and reel and after the fish goes me.

Fortunately, my brother arrived with me the same morning for a day shot:









Now, that there is a personal best surf fish of 38" (okay, some may whoopie), and 18 and 1/2 pounds.

Not to be outdone, Florinda landed this one today, between his customary naps:










Anyhow, I had a great time, history day, all kinds of first. If you want bigger, just go to photo gallery (okay,think fixed).

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice report shaggy, congrats on your new Personal best. Nice fish!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Shaggy was that a....*

Freudian slip? You calling my main man Jason, Florinda? 

Great job on the limit! That is another reason it is so hard to stop fishing (at least for me). I always think that the next bite is gonna happen any minute now.........


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Dang BR, I keep telling Flea (oops, I mean Mr Sandflea) we need a spell check function.

Have Jeep wil;l Travel.  

But not tonight, need some sleep, and I mean at least 4 - 5 hours of it.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Nice catches fellas.


----------



## big bubba (Sep 12, 2002)

nice catch  im headed down there now


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*shaggy*

What did you guys use as bait and is there an ideal spot to fish or just anywhere?


----------



## redfish74 (Oct 15, 2003)

*shaggy*

Great catch dude. wish I was there.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

shaggy said:


> *Dang BR, I keep telling Flea (oops, I mean Mr Sandflea) we need a spell check function.
> *


It's coming in the next upgrade, pal. Great report and nice catches.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Pleasure meeting up with you and your brother again Shaggy! Congrats on the New P.B's. My rockfish went 42 inches and a thin 24 lbs. Also my new P.B.! Between Axon and I we caught 9,759,842 skate and sharks!!!!!!!!!! Ok over exagerated(inside joke to all those who know) But you couldn't keep the damn things off the hook to save your life. Also caught a *SERIOUS* sunburn. Other than that a quiet peaceful time. Did see some chicas on the way out of the ORV area so summer is in full swing already. I will be heading back real soon!!!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Sniper, I generally use frsh bunker, but (hint, hint) when drum are in peeler crabs. As for where specifically, as one wise man once said "east of the bullpen". By the way, got about four of my five hours sleep, but got fish to clean.

Have Jeep will travel.  

Ah yeah, c'mon upgrade, I need spellcheck,


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Bob,*

Man I knew you would get them sooner or later, nice fish my friend.  

Damn Jay, You could have let Mike catch that fish. Poor guy, been away all this time and you got to rub his nose in it like that.  J/K nice fish, Mikes time will come!.....Tightlines


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Hat, Its all good last spring I got my Personal Best right before I left for Korea and I kept reminding him all year but he still couldn't beat it until this spring. At least I caught more shark and skate than him.
All and all I had a great 36 hours, minus the sun burn. We would probally still be there if 1) we werent roasted 2) I wasnt still jet lagging 3)I have to try and not piss the wife off in the first week back.
Well going to PAX NAS today with the Family, FLF, Anthony and I think maybe Hat. Time to catch some croaker.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

forgot to add the guy next to us on Thursday caught a 42 and a 47 striper, released the 47


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Axon,*

I may come down later, got my eye on the weather right now. Thier calling for bad T-storms and high winds this afternoon.

Also the Airshow is at Andrews this weekend. That could screw-up travel in the Metro area big time. I know Rt 4 will be a mess, maybe 5 south won't be to bad.....Tightlines


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I hear what your saying about the traffic. We saw the signs yesterday, might have to find another route.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I hear what your saying about the traffic. We saw the signs yesterday, might have to find another route.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Fantastic Shaggy - you deserve it! Really good write-up with the pics inserted. The fish were great too.

FLF beautiful fish! I don't mean to preach but maybe you should think about investing in some SPF-30. Remember the SPSP Cleanup? 

Two PB's, by two P&Sers, on the same night, in the same surf!  

Blue Heron


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hat, thanks my man, but I only hope this doesn't mean that the skunk jumps to the fall on me, yet I can't complain one bit, it was a lifetime night, and in the end I took a peak up to the stars, and thanked the "Big Guy" for my fortunes, and luck, I guess He decided it was time. Now, I have a new PB to try to eclipse, and as always am game for the challenge, just hope it doesn't take the five or six years to achieve, but no complaint, the wait was worth it, and being alone, was kinda cool, self satisfying, like I have stated, little battles in a lifetime war, where you lose more often than not, but I must also say, it's sweet to win.

Blue Heron, thanks and for the record, 30 didn't do a whole lot, me got some burned areas myself, must be a combination of sun, sand and that beautiful ocean.

Heading back Thursday for the day, boss lady permitting of course.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Great reports -- the kind I LOVE to see!

Congrats Shaggy and Florinda (oh gawd, that name may just stick!) Jason, you're RED HOT this year (and I'm not talking about the sunburn.) Don't let them talk you into changing anything -- sunscreen is a proven fish repellant!

Don't worry Axon, you might be saving it all up for that "fish of a lifetime". Daginault predicted this as the decade of the cow.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Shaggy and FLF*

Congratulations on those GREAT!!! catches. You guys are awsome. I love the report and pictures. Keep them coming.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks JF, I guess it is safe to say it was (at least for me) a remarkable time out there. Finished cleaning the fish, gave some to neighbors, my wife was offering to her friends, and since I am the only one in the house that eats fish, I still got enough to last me probably into the deep summer. Figure, I must have gotten about 10 - 12 pounds of nice meat between the two fish, and had some on the grill last night, brought the memories of Thursday night/Friday morning right back.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Shaggy and FLF*

You need to let Mike borrow the horse shoe for awhile.  


Nice fish gentlemen.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Gonna have to sign up to one of Them AI,outtings.

I am game,fer the next one.

Sumthin about you Northern Boys that keeps me coming back!

Congrats,Shag..........you deserve it!

Congrats,FLF........was Anthony around wit the scuba gear?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Gents: Congrats of your success!*



Nserch4Drum said:


> *was Anthony around wit the scuba gear? *


Axon thought so!!


Axon said:


> *Now when I think about it FLF was trying to get Anthony on the phone right before he caught his 42 Rock at AI Friday....hummmm  I'll have to keep my eyes on Anthony and make sure he didnt bring a scuba tank. *


----------



## bunyan (Feb 23, 2004)

Awesome fish shaggy! Glad to see you catch some! You weren't fishing in the same spot we went to were ya?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Bunyan, we weren't far off from the spot, just a bit early it seems. let me know if a day trip can be arranged, and when, I'll go with a three oclock off, next day off and close the following. It's weird, I got mine at night "Florinda" got his day, so right now no rhyme, no reason as to the when, but they are being caught.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------

